

Artificial Pancreas Helps People With Diabetes - denzil_correa
http://engineering.ucsb.edu/news/619

======
dmix
Helps people with _Type 1 diabetes_ which is about 3-5% of all people who have
diabetes (Type 2 accounts for 90%) Although Type 1 is significantly more
serious.

~~~
Shebanator
Its true that there are far more Type 2 diabetics than Type 1. But there are
still 3 _million_ Type 1 diabetics, and there are many Type 2 diabetics who
still use insulin pumps and who thus could benefit from such a device.

------
Zimahl
As the husband of a type 1 diabetic, this isn't anything new. The only
difference between this and something I've seen a half-decade ago is that it's
wireless communication between the pump and the sensor.

Maybe the software is a little better, maybe the sensors are a little smaller,
but this isn't a step forward, it's just a step to the side. You still will
have to poke yourself with 2 needles (one for the sensor, one for the
injector), just not as often. You'll also have to wear this. Call it vanity
but my wife would like to wear a shirt without some weird lump under it. A
swimsuit might be right out.

Pumps are also prohibitively expensive, even with insurance. We're talking
about $8k for the pump itself and the about $500 per month for supplies (for
current models). Insurance usually covers about 20% of the pump cost but it
will probably have to be replaced every 5 years.

There are more interesting things on the horizon like implanted glucose
monitors[1][2]. Since diabetics eventually get used to the needles, they
typically need a better way to know when they might need more insulin (or in
some cases sugar).

[1] <http://www.s4ms.com/products_glucose.htm> [2]
[http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/07/100728144347.ht...](http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/07/100728144347.htm)

------
Shebanator
Funny thing: this UCSD page has an embedded video that played me an ad for KY
Touch. Too bad UCSD isn't getting the money from that ad - could be a whole
new way to solve the funding problem.

------
officialchicken
So, where do I sign up to beta test?

------
herbivore
Man the shit they come up with. A plant based diet helps and in many cases
reverses diabetes, but if it's not laden with chemicals or some freak surgery
people don't take it seriously. This is some sad world we live in.

~~~
AlisdairO
My wife is a type 1 diabetic. Type 1 diabetes is a disorder not caused by diet
or by any particular moral failing you might imagine, and people with it are
the primary target of a device like this.

Your ignorance is insulting to millions of people who suffer due to diabetes.
Please educate yourself rather than spouting nonsense.

~~~
herbivore
You are wrong. Has your wife ever tried a plant based diet, or is it just more
convenient to believe your mainstream doctor? I guess the latter.

~~~
officialchicken
Have you ever understood physiology or biochemistry, much less endocrinology?
While I'm sure you think you do, your comments reveal that you do not.

